# Europe Heavy snow forcast



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I didn't catch the whole piece, but TWC reported "heavy" snow in Germany already! Something about the remnants of that last tropical storm or hurricane or whatever.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> I didn't catch the whole piece, but TWC reported "heavy" snow in Germany already! Something about the remnants of that last tropical storm or hurricane or whatever.


Joaquin Phoenix blasted Europe with a massive load




wrathfuldeity said:


> Europe...looks promising


So ill take a load blast from Joaquin


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

hell yeah :jumping1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Well.. that's UK. If that shift is strong enough to push cold n humidity to the northern Alps? _Then_ I gonna cheer. Snow in flat UK is useless :dry:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

neni said:


> Well.. that's UK. If that shift is strong enough to push cold n humidity to the northern Alps? _Then_ I gonna cheer. Snow in flat UK is useless :dry:


Not true. They can use it to boil all their food.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Not true. They can use it to boil all their food.


Boil their "chicken tikka masala"? :icon_scratch:


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

simply put; christmas during Dolomiti Superski area what do you think, should I plan a trip or not?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

don't count your chickens before they hatch...


----------



## vknyvz (Jan 23, 2013)

chickens... eggs... counting them i get it, I just want a rough answer considering the past, know any websites that shows data from the past winters?


----------



## Kevin137 (May 5, 2013)

NEVER believe a weather report in the UK.

Every year it is the worst or coldest or warmest or something or other


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> Well.. that's UK. If that shift is strong enough to push cold n humidity to the northern Alps? _Then_ I gonna cheer. Snow in flat UK is useless :dry:


Um...ever heard of the Highlands?  Sure, flat relative to the Alps, but not compared to some other places.


----------



## Ack (Sep 20, 2015)

vknyvz said:


> simply put; christmas during Dolomiti Superski area what do you think, should I plan a trip or not?





vknyvz said:


> chickens... eggs... counting them i get it, I just want a rough answer considering the past, know any websites that shows data from the past winters?




Usually for xmas the snow is good ... 80/90 % you're ok


There's a little risk, eastern alps get less snow ...


----------

